# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Cần tư vấn mua linh kiện máy laser

## vyluongstu997

Em là sinh viên năm cuối đang trong quá trình làm đồ án tốt nghiệp .thì thầy hướng dẫn có yêu cầu em là làm 1 cái máy KHẮC và CẮT 
 MICA (5mm) bằng laser ..thì bây giờ em nên chọn đầu lase như thế nào ạ ..em là sinh viên nên càng rẻ càng tốt ạ  :Frown:

----------


## IRF945

Mua ống 60w tầm 3.600k
                  80w tầm 5.000k
Nếu đồ án chơi kiểu bàn chạy ống đứng cho giảm chi phí
Dùng mach3 đk là ok.

----------


## Fusionvie

Em đã có kiến thức gì rồi, đặc biệt là kiến thức về máy khắc lazer? Thầy yêu cầu làm thì thầy đã hướng dẫn gì chưa?

----------


## vyluongstu997

> Mua ống 60w tầm 3.600k
>                   80w tầm 5.000k
> Nếu đồ án chơi kiểu bàn chạy ống đứng cho giảm chi phí
> Dùng mach3 đk là ok.


như v thì hơi căng đối với em  :Frown:

----------


## vyluongstu997

> Em đã có kiến thức gì rồi, đặc biệt là kiến thức về máy khắc lazer? Thầy yêu cầu làm thì thầy đã hướng dẫn gì chưa?


Chuyện là em học cũng thường chứ k giỏi lắm..và thầy có 1 cái máy Phay CNC chạy bằng Mach3 sẵn hỗ trợ cho tui em  .Bây giờ thầy yêu cầu em thay cái motor phay bằng cái đầu laser để khắc và cắt mica

----------


## Fusionvie

> Chuyện là em học cũng thường chứ k giỏi lắm..và thầy có 1 cái máy Phay CNC chạy bằng Mach3 sẵn hỗ trợ cho tui em  .Bây giờ thầy yêu cầu em thay cái motor phay bằng cái đầu laser để khắc và cắt mica


Mình không nói vấn đề học giỏi hay không, mà đề cập đến tư duy giải quyết vấn đề của các SV ngày nay, không nên thụ động ngồi chờ thông tin mà phải tự tìm kiếm thông tin, nhất là thời đại internet bây giờ lợi thế hơn rất nhiều so với SV thời 7x.

Ví dụ, bạn cần cắt mica (arcrylic) dầy 5mm, thì bạn phải tìm hiểu xem để cắt được nó, đầu lazer phải cần tối thiểu công suất bao nhiêu (công suất, tốc độ cắt...). Làm được điều này nó sẽ giúp ích hơn rất nhiều so với việc lên đây hỏi một cách chung chung. Sau khi chọn được công suất ... thì lên đây hỏi mọi người xem em chọn như thế có phù hợp không?

----------


## Gamo

Sao tui nghi đây là học trò của lão MyloveXXX lắm

----------


## hung1706

Thông tin bạn cần có thể tham khảo qua clip dưới. Chú ý phút thứ 5



Đề tài máy khắc và cắt laser có thể đã rất nhiều người làm rồi, mà hiện tại bán online đầy rồi nên thiết nghĩ bạn tìm hiểu kỹ trước khi làm nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## mylove299

Bậy à nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucncvt

> Em là sinh viên năm cuối đang trong quá trình làm đồ án tốt nghiệp .thì thầy hướng dẫn có yêu cầu em là làm 1 cái máy KHẮC và CẮT 
>  MICA (5mm) bằng laser ..thì bây giờ em nên chọn đầu lase như thế nào ạ ..em là sinh viên nên càng rẻ càng tốt ạ


Mình có thể đáp ứng cho bạn từ A-Z , bạn có thể xem máy đã làm ,và có thể lựa chọn theo . vào web ở chữ ký

----------


## sieunhim

Chào ace!

Em định làm làm post riêng, nhưng thôi post vào đây luôn cho nó đỡ loãng cái 4rum.

Em đang muốn làm con máy khắc laser CO2 để khắc gỗ khổ máy làm việc 600x1000mm (có thể là 1000x1000mm) nên nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp cần những gì và nên chọn loại nào vì thú thật e chưa có tí kinh nghiệm gì với máy laser cả.

*1. Phần cơ khí:*
- Em dự định dùng nhôm hình làm khung máy, sau đó đặt trên cái chân hàn bằng sắt hộp.
- Ray trượt tất cả các trục xài ray 15 -->  *Chưa có (đang tìm hàng cũ, bác nào có ray 15 dài 1000-1200mm hú e)*

*2. Phần điện - chuyển động:*
- Em tính xài Step 57 vì đang có sẵn step 57 và 86: *đã đủ*
- Chuyển động = dây đai răng: *Chưa có*. _Mọi người tư vấn giúp e xài loại nào, bản bao nhiu vì e mù cái này luôn :_

*3. Phần laser: Phần này e đúng là mù tịt luôn.* 
- ACE có kinh nghiệm tư vần giúp e xem cần những gì, nên xài loại nào. --> *Chưa có nên ACE ai có thì báo giá giúp em luôn.*

Cảm ơn ace nhiều

----------


## IRF945

> Chào ace!
> 
> Em định làm làm post riêng, nhưng thôi post vào đây luôn cho nó đỡ loãng cái 4rum.
> 
> Em đang muốn làm con máy khắc laser CO2 để khắc gỗ khổ máy làm việc 600x1000mm (có thể là 1000x1000mm) nên nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp cần những gì và nên chọn loại nào vì thú thật e chưa có tí kinh nghiệm gì với máy laser cả.
> 
> *1. Phần cơ khí:*
> - Em dự định dùng nhôm hình làm khung máy, sau đó đặt trên cái chân hàn bằng sắt hộp.
> - Ray trượt tất cả các trục xài ray 15 -->  *Chưa có (đang tìm hàng cũ, bác nào có ray 15 dài 1000-1200mm hú e)*
> ...


Đầu tiên khuyên bác nên nghỉ đến khổ 1200x600 hoặc 1200x900. vì sao thì do làm nhiều quá rồi nên có kinhnguyet
về phần gá lắp và đầu cáp thì có 2 lựa chọn :
1 chơi trọn bộ tầm 3800k như hình dưới

2 là chơi lơ lửng tầm 1500k như hình dưới

tiếp theo là phần điều khiển:
muốn DIY thì mach3 hoặc adrui đều ok
không thì controller nano giá tầm 1500k đã có sẵn usb dongle
chuyên nghiệp thì chơi awc giá tầm 4700k 1 bộ
về nguồn ống thì chơi 60 đến 80w 
chỉ có vậy thôi
Thân! sẵn sàn giao lưu chia sẽ học hỏi :Cool:

----------

dotrongvuduong, sieunhim

----------


## tudonghoadaiphatdat

> Em là sinh viên năm cuối đang trong quá trình làm đồ án tốt nghiệp .thì thầy hướng dẫn có yêu cầu em là làm 1 cái máy KHẮC và CẮT 
>  MICA (5mm) bằng laser ..thì bây giờ em nên chọn đầu lase như thế nào ạ ..em là sinh viên nên càng rẻ càng tốt ạ


Chào bạn, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm các linh kiện máy laser ở địa chỉ: 

```
https://lasercncdaiphatdat.com/linh-kien
```

. Bên cạnh đó bạn có thể liên hệ với đội kỹ thuật bạn sẽ được nghe chia sẻ kinh nghiệm từ những chuyên viên. Những người đã có kiến thức nhất định về lĩnh vực mà bạn đang tìm hiểu.

----------


## duongvanhuelaser

> Em là sinh viên năm cuối đang trong quá trình làm đồ án tốt nghiệp .thì thầy hướng dẫn có yêu cầu em là làm 1 cái máy KHẮC và CẮT 
>  MICA (5mm) bằng laser ..thì bây giờ em nên chọn đầu lase như thế nào ạ ..em là sinh viên nên càng rẻ càng tốt ạ


Anh có ống 30-40w, và cả bo nguồn. Nhưng cắt mica ca 5mm anh nghĩ em tầm 60w. Theo em thì giá bao nhiệu các em có thể đầu tư cho dự án này được. Làm xong để lại trường hay mang về, còn mang về em có thể thuê linh kiện.

----------

